# Nachforderung bei prepaid



## Rembremmer (20 März 2017)

Eine Frage zu Prepaid:
es soll ja vorkommen dass man zb im Ausland prepaid nutzt und dann ins Minus rutscht, weil die Abrechnungsdaten verzögert übermittelt werden, und dann bekommt man als prepaid Kunde plötzlich eine fette Rechnung.
Allerdings glaube ich mich an ein Urteil zu erinnern, wonach sich die Anbieter bei Prepaid aber jegliche Nachforderung in die Haare kleistern können. Der Richter sagte wohl sinngemäß: ein PP Kunde muss sich darauf verlassen können, dass immer nur das vorhandene /aufgeladene Guthaben verbraucht werden kann. Wenn sich aus technischen Gründen die Abrechnung verzögert, könne es nicht Problem des Kunden sein und deshalb seien Nachforderungen bei PP ausgeschlossen.
Habe das Urteil gesucht aber nirgends gefunden, weiss jemand weiter ?


----------



## Hippo (20 März 2017)

http://www.prepaid-deutschland.de/bgh-urteil-prepaid-guthaben-darf-doch-ins-minus-rutschen/

Das mit Google üben wir aber noch einmal - mit einer Anfrage gefunden


----------



## DJango (21 März 2017)

schon, aber die frage zielte wohl auf en anderslautendes urteil


----------



## Hippo (22 März 2017)

Was ist das oberste Gericht?
Dann müßte der BGH sein relativ neues Urteil aufgehoben haben.

Auch gleich über Google zu finden ...
Ein Jahr älter und nur ein LG-Urteil.
D.h. Ober sticht den Unter
http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/Forum/...aege-und-nachberechnung-fuer-ungueltig.66630/


----------



## RomanDU (8 April 2017)

Passiert das noch mit Abrechungsproblemen ?
Oder kann man sich halbwegs darauf verlassen dass die Abrechnungen halbwegs in Echzeit übertragen wird ?
Sprich: ich bin im nicht-EU-Ausland, aus irgendwelchen Gründen ist YouTube im Hintergrund im Dauerbetrieb und ich merke es nicht.
Wie realistisch ist es dass das wochenlang geht ohne dass Prepaid Guthaben eben auf 0 geht und mein Internet gesperrt ist ??
Oder komme ich dann mit ein paar tausend Euro Schulden nach Hause ?


----------



## Hippo (8 April 2017)

Genau letzteres ...
Wer im Ausland sein Datenroaming eingeschaltet läßt ist da m.E. selber schuld wenns klappert.
Trifft noch mehr auf das Nicht-EU-Ausland zu!
Da gehts nämlich nicht nach Zeit sonden nach Datenvolumen


----------



## Grundler (4 Juni 2017)

Aber wie bitte kann es denn sein dass ich zur Kassse gebeten werde obwohl ich mir ja eine Prepaid Karte angeschafft habe. Und zwar aus genau dem Grund, damit dieses nicht passiert.


----------



## BenTigger (4 Juni 2017)

Weil eben der Vertrag sagt, dass in dem Falle du mehr zahlen musst und ein Gericht das bereits bestätigt hat.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juni 2017)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ein Gericht das bereits bestätigt hat.


http://www.verbraucherzentrale.nrw/...tschen-und-zu-nachzahlungen-verpflichtet-sein


> BGH vom 09.10.2014 (I ZR 33/14)
> OLG Frankfurt am Main vom 09.01.2014 (1 U 98/13)
> LG Frankfurt am Main vom 21.03.2013 (2-24 O 231/12)


http://www.fr.de/leben/recht/abo-sp...ile-die-handybesitzer-kennen-sollten-a-472892


> Eine Nachzahlungspflicht kommt demnach für Roaming-Verbindungen, bei Verbindungen zu Premiumdiensten sowie über das Sprach- oder Datennetz in Anspruch genommenen Mehrwertdiensten in Betracht – und zwar dann, wenn der Verbraucher auf diese Rechtslage im Vertrag klar und unmissverständlich hingewiesen wurde.


Da hapert es aber oft.
https://www.telefon-dsl.com/prepaid-guthaben-nutzer-koennen-ins-minus-rutschen/


> Mit diesem Urteil wurde die bis dato gültige Rechtsprechung für ungültig erklärt. Bislang gingen Kunden davon aus, mit ihrem Prepaid-Guthaben nicht ins Minus abrutschen zu können. Kein Wunder, denn sämtliche Gerichte Deutschlands haben bis zu diesem Urteil stets die Rechte von Verbrauchern gestärkt. Das neue Urteil schwächt den Verbraucherschutz erheblich.
> ...





> Was heißt das Urteil für Prepaid-Nutzer?
> 
> Wer ein Prepaid-Handy nutzt, sollte immer einen genauen Blick auf die AGB seines Anbieters werfen. Dort muss sich ein Hinweis darüber finden lassen, dass die Kosten für Premium-Dienste oder Roaming erst vier Wochen später abgerechnet werden können. Laut BGH muss dieser Hinweis für den Kunden leicht auffindbar und verständlich sein. Darüber hinaus dürfe eine solche Regelung nur dann greifen, wenn es sich um „Roamingverbindungen, Verbindungen zu Premiumdiensten sowie über das Sprach oder Datennetz in Anspruch genommene Mehrwertdienste“ handelt.


----------



## passer (6 Juni 2017)

Eigentlich wäre es auch im Interesse des "echten" Prepaid Anbieters, dafür zu sorgen, das die Abrechnung zeitgleich erfolgt.
Denn eine Bonitätsprüfung erfolgt bei Prepaid ja nicht.
Bisher gab es auch die Möglichkeit zum Bezug von anonymen Karten; Stelle man sich mal vor, da läuft ein Negativ Saldo von 2000€ durch Roaming auf.


----------

